# inzer power pants?



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

does anybody know where I can buy some Inzer power pants in the uk?

i have a double hernia so they would be really handy for support


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

or any other deadlifting shorts would be great


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Pullum sports http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/

B.P sports http://www.bpsports.co.uk/site/index.php

Both are the only suppliers online in the UK. You can e-mail Andy Bolton over at powerliftinguk.co.uk who also sells Inzer stuff to the public.

Cheaper to import from the States www.liftinglarge.com being a good place to start


----------

